# monitor samsung syncmaster 591s sin señal



## vichval (Abr 13, 2007)

hola a todos: les queria preguntar porke mi monitor samsung de golpe y porrazo cuando enciendo la pc solo me aparece un cuadradito de color verde y blanco el cual tiene en su interior las letras HZ? , y se desplaza de un lado para otro pero no me da señal de mi pc ni siquiera cuando hace el post, que puede ser ?
muchas gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 14, 2007)

revisa el conector.
Mira en el menu del monitor si hay un icono que pone información.

Puede que tengas el conector viciado, pero es raro que falle los sincronismos lo normal son los colores.

Puedes tener la tarjeta en mal estado, no tienes alguna de vieja...


----------



## vichval (Abr 14, 2007)

hola gracias por responder, lo he probado en las tres maquinas que tengo y en todas me hace lo mismo, no puedo acceder al menu del monitor, no responde a ningun boton que acciono.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 14, 2007)

Eso pinta mal...
Desconecta el cable del monitor y prueba con los bototes, prueba de encender el monitor con un boton pulsado con suerte entraras en algun menu de servicio.

Mal asunto.


----------

